# Virgins with DP



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

You know what? Fuck that word. But anyway...

Having DP and being a virgin is the most fucked up feeling I've ever dealt with. Sex has become the unthinkable and forbidden to me. In my teens I felt so alienated in such a highly sexually active environment. I get so much stress about it now, and still have dreams about school. Then I developed DP and now I honestly have just given up on even having a relationship itself. I can't even be around certain people. Sex has made me insane. Good job, life.

I'm so fucked up!

Am I REALLY alone in this? I'm starting to feel like I'm Jim Carreys character in "The Truman Show".

My DP seems to be evolving. And they first said that DP cannot cause anything else more extreme. But now people just think I have straight up Psychosis. I don't have visual or audible hallucinations, and I know where I am and technical information of my life. But I feel disgusting.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well if it makes you feel any better i'm 17 - all my friends are sex and party crazed and i still have not gotten a period or had a libido







So i get the frustration... i feel like a 5 year old!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Let me tell you something. You're actually kind of lucky to be a virgin. Once you are used to having sex, not getting to have it is like torture. When you have dp and are horny every day, it's like hell because you are too terrified and sick to leave your own house, let alone have enough game to get a hook up. It's actually better to not know what you're missing.


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the experience itself scary for you? Are you having difficulty connecting with your counterparts? I think DP can seriously increase anxiety when it comes to sexual intercourse or connecting with counterparts. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

Cambella2002 said:


> Is the experience itself scary for you? Are you having difficulty connecting with your counterparts? I think DP can seriously increase anxiety when it comes to sexual intercourse or connecting with counterparts. What do you guys think?


My DP and anxiety are terrible and sex is the only thing that really grounds me, makes me feel normal. I do it all the time.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> Let me tell you something. You're actually kind of lucky to be a virgin. Once you are used to having sex, not getting to have it is like torture. When you have dp and are horny every day, it's like hell because you are too terrified and sick to leave your own house, let alone have enough game to get a hook up. It's actually better to not know what you're missing.


Actually i would just kill to feel horny because thats kindof a feeling! Even if it went without being satisfied, i would love that... oh i can wish








But i can see what you mean too...


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Let me tell you something. You're actually kind of lucky to be a virgin. Once you are used to having sex, not getting to have it is like torture. When you have dp and are horny every day, it's like hell because you are too terrified and sick to leave your own house, let alone have enough game to get a hook up. It's actually better to not know what you're missing.


Trust me. I fucking know exactly what I'm missing out on. These facts of life alone make me want to kill myself every day. I am torture itself. I'm the horniest guy I know. There are so many dimensions to this thing it has become a phenomenon to me.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey I wanna have some sex!!! Girls only please!


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> Hey I wanna have some sex!!! Girls only please!


Get off my post. :\


----------

